# Do you know any of these dogs?



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

Although Cooper and I live in Argentina, he has some international ancestors. Two are from the US and one from Mexico.

Do you happen to know any of them?

They are *Amberac Ramala Surfurr*, *Kandiland's Certified Liter* and *Flying (Plaschinski) Mex. FCI*? 

Are they good dogs to have as ancestors? What are they like?

Are any of your dogs related to them?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Do you have a link to Cooper's k9data pedigree?

*Amberac Ramala Surfurr*
http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=2233

*Kandiland's Certified Liter
*http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=10505*

Flying (Plaschinski) Mex. FCI*
http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=177792

They all look like beautiful dogs, though I hadn't heard of them until now when I looked them up.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Surfurr and Certs are back in the pedigree of some nice dogs I know, including the pedigree of the female in the breeding were hopefully getting our next puppy from. I've never seen the other one though.

So to answer your question, if we end up with the puppy we want, those two dogs would be our puppy's great-great-grandparents .


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for the answers 
Cooper doesn't have a K9 pedigree. I have a copy of his pedigree by the local canine association, but Argentinian dogs are seldom listed in K9.
I wrote his detailed pedigree here: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=81576
Goldenjackpuppy, so we may have related dogs? That's cool  Even if it's a very distant relation.


----------



## chinatow's golden (Feb 27, 2010)

*BIS Chinatown's Hello Chanel Mademoiselle*

our love... CHANEL

BIS Chinatown's Hello Chanel Mademoiselle
K9:Pedigree: BIS Chinatown's Hello Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## chinatow's golden (Feb 27, 2010)

another love - *BIS Chinatown's Accu *

*BIS Chinatown's Accu *


http://photobucket.com/
Call name:"ACCU 阿酷"Gender:MHonorifics:BIS / RBIS / BIG / PBIGCountry of origin:ChinaRegistration:FCI CKU-111000608/06Microchip/Tattoo #981098100487986Web site:http://www.chinatowngoldens.com/ Image linked byonny Chan - Chinatown Goldens 
K9：Pedigree: BIS Chinatown's Accu of Golden Resplendence Kennel


----------



## chinatow's golden (Feb 27, 2010)

*our love - from Chinatown Goldens*

our love... CHANEL

BIS Chinatown's Hello Chanel Mademoiselle
K9:Pedigree: BIS Chinatown's Hello Chanel Mademoiselle


----------

